# Population Genetics > Paleogenetics > Paleolithic & Mesolithic >  Ust-Ishim close to a population ancestral to both Europeans and Asian

## epoch

A bit more information on the Ust-Ishim find:

https://mcidublin.conference-service...tractID=811773




> We have sequenced to high coverage the genome of a femur recently discovered near Ust-Ishim in Siberia. The bone was directly carbon-dated to 45,000 years before present. Analyses of the relationship of the Ust-Ishim individual to present-day humans show that he is closely related to the ancestral population shared between present-day Europeans and present-day Asians. The over-all amount of genomic admixture from Neandertals is similar to that in present-day non-Africans and there is no evidence for admixture from Denisovans. However, the size of the genomic segments of Neandertal ancestry in the Ust-Ishim individual is substantially larger than in present-day individuals. From the size distribution of these segments we estimated that this individual lived about 200-400 generations after the admixture with Neandertals occurred. The age of this genome allows us to directly assess the mutation rate in the different compartments of the human genome. These results will be presented and discussed.


Coming from abstracts from a conference that both Davidski and Dienekes link to:

http://eurogenes.blogspot.nl/2014/06...from-more.html

----------


## LeBrok

Great, we will calibrate mutation and age of Y and mt DNA much better. It also confirms that Neanderthal's segments were much bigger in the past than in present. 
I can't wait for complete research to check if they meant relation to all Asians or East Asians in particular?

Again I admire perseverance of these ancient people who lived in Siberia during Ice Age!

----------


## Nobody1

These will be awesome studies;
Ust-Ishim is ~20-25,000 years older than MA-1 (Mal'ta) and AG-2 (Afontova Gora); Hopefully there will be a good comparison analysis between MA-1, AG-2 and Ust-Ishim than followed by the proto-Indo-European study "_65 bones / 40 samples_" from the Samara district; And those are proper proto-Indo-Europeans/Indo-Europeans (3,000-9,000 years ago) this time no wischi-waschi about a pos. intermixture or contamination and so on;

----------


## motzart

this will be great, more reference data for ANE

----------

